# updated a old meuser



## spinningwheels (Mar 18, 2014)

I got myself a 1960 meuser lathe.
It was not used for a long time, and  in a thick layer of grease and dirt.
Now I found that it was not in use becouse 3 sprockets in the gearbox are missing one tooth, so have to repaier that, I onlye found this problem when I selected a tread cutting gear that had a tooth missing.
This is a pic of the inside of the box
It can cut 250 plus diferend treads metrick and imperial.






I updated the lathe with a frequency controler, and mounted small switches on the leavers that engage the clutch so the spindle stops in 0,25 sec with the electrick brake of the controler.

Mounted a 4 axis dro, this becouse I´m now building a vertical support for milling, 
For the milling I have iso 40 collets and made a adaptor that fits in the headstock.
Also the 4th axis can also display spindle RPM.
I mounted the DRO on the carriage away from the chunk, so I do not have to be near the chunk when programing the DRO or use it as a calculator.
 Also made a DRO on the tailstock.
Still some more things to do.
Want a good LED working light mounted on the carriage.
The gearbog for tread and feeds is a bid hard to shift, that is a problem that all these meusers have.
Want to make a small handwheel conected to the gearbox so I can help it a little to find the gears.
Maby a auto feed on the tailstock and the slide that holds the toolholder ( do not know the word for it in englisch).


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice find!   

I do hope that that chuck is a cam lock or other suitable taper that won't allow the chuck to unscrew with those fast stops.   The fast stops are a good thing though, some of the old lathes without a clutch brake, would take a long time to spin down.   

That gearbox looks like a real pain in the rear to disassemble.   I've seen a few real complicated ones over time, hopefully pulling the gears you need to repair is fairly easy.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## JozsefBak (Mar 9, 2022)

Hy 
I need an meuser M 2 L  thread cutting table.


----------

